# Amplificador a valvulas para ipod



## tecnicdeso (Ene 20, 2007)

¿Alguien se imagina un amplificador a valvulas para el iPod que cueste 700 euros? Y a mi que me parecía caro el iPod Hi-Fi. ¿Qué tiene este para que su precio sea tan elevado? Pues básicamente incluye un amplificador de 2x15 watios a válvulas, para que los puristas puedan disfrutar del sonido de la mejor manera.

Además de eso, incluye cargador para el iPod, un mando a distancia, salidas de video compuesto y S-Video y dos altavoces de 50 watios.

¿Vale la pena algo así? Sinceramente, teniendo en cuenta que normalmente se usa el reproductor para escuchar archivos comprimidos en MP3 o AAC dudo que la mejora que pueda aportar el amplificador a válvulas sea importante, pero hay gente para todo.


----------



## Ishak (Feb 13, 2007)

para un audiofilo, lo mejor son los amplificador a valvulas.
no te olvide de el marketing, es i-pod, tiene que costar.


----------



## ivanutn (Dic 4, 2007)

creo que una mejora se logra ya que el amplificador a valvulas es distinto...
pero tambien es cierto que con una etapa mosfet se pueden lograr muy buenos, e incluso mejores que algunos amplificador a valvulas y ademas es cierto el hecho que la fuente de sonido deja mucho que desear, por mas q sea i-pod . . . no es mas que un reproductor portatil de mp3...
un equipo de calidad se consigue cuando todos los componentes son de calidad

Otra cosa . . . . . . . . Donde estan los transformadores de salida? se ve el de alimentacion nomas........


----------

